# Two services common waterline



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

With the outbuilding supplied by 230.40 exc3 and a common waterline between residence and outbuilding (copper) would I follow normal grounding protocol. Ufer and water line at each structure?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

eds said:


> With the outbuilding supplied by 230.40 exc3 and a common waterline between residence and outbuilding (copper) would I follow normal grounding protocol. Ufer and water line at each structure?


If this is new work then yes. If it is existing then the uffer is not required.


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

new work


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes and yes


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

No and no


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

rookie sparky said:


> No and no


Wrong and wrong


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Wrong and wrong


Oh please. 
Feel free to prove me wrong


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

rookie sparky said:


> Oh please.
> Feel free to prove me wrong


250.50 



I realize that I am only responding to a troll here but other people will read this and think perhaps your idiotic response has merit, when of course it has none. So for their sake.


----------

